# Car shopping.. what do you drive?



## Destin (Feb 21, 2017)

So my 2006 Ford Explorer is on its last legs and I'm ready to replace it.. I'm planning to shop around for the next few months to decide exactly what I want. One consideration is how my photography gear will fit into the cargo area (looking at smaller vehicles.. I think) so I figured I'd ask some fellow photographers..

What do you drive? Why? Did your photography play any role in your decision?


----------



## bogeyguy (Feb 21, 2017)

Myself, Chevy Traverse, Wife, Chevy Equinox. Traverse; needed room for golf bags 4-5. Lots and lots of cargo room.
Equnox, roomy, but not wide enough in cargo area for golf bags. Happy with both vehicles, 6 cylinders not to easy on gas.


----------



## limr (Feb 21, 2017)

Just bought a 2017 Mazda 3 hatch. Love it! Why that car? A lot of practical reasons - price, value, sales deal, reliability,  gas economy - but the bottom line for me is that I love to drive it. 

Photography had no factor in my decision - anything I would be carrying would fit in a messenger bag and I don’t go off-roading. Having said that, the hatch is really great to have. I've had the car for 2 months and at least 3 or 4 times already, I've been very grateful I bought a hatchback. I'm sure it would be good for carrying photo gear.

A close second choice was a Subaru Impreza hatch, which I would also recommend.


----------



## Destin (Feb 21, 2017)

limr said:


> Just bought a 2017 Mazda 3 hatch. Love it! Why that car? A lot of practical reasons - price, value, sales deal, reliability,  gas economy - but the bottom line for me is that I love to drive it.
> 
> Photography had no factor in my decision - anything I would be carrying would fit in a messenger bag and I don’t go off-roading. Having said that, the hatch is really great to have. I've had the car for 2 months and at least 3 or 4 times already, I've been very grateful I bought a hatchback. I'm sure it would be good for carrying photo gear.
> 
> A close second choice was a Subaru Impreza hatch, which I would also recommend.



Funny you say that! 

My two front runners at the moment are the Mazda CX-3 and the Subaru crosstrek.. essentially the slightly jacked up versions of the two cars you mentioned. 

I'm also into kayaking/mountain biking and as such get off the beaten path fairly often so the extra ground clearance is important.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 21, 2017)

I drive my lovely wife bug nuts.

Oh, cars.  _Take Sumi_ - 2014 Camry.  MLW's car so, no, photography did not play a part but a bag and tripod fit just fine.


----------



## limr (Feb 21, 2017)

Destin said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Just bought a 2017 Mazda 3 hatch. Love it! Why that car? A lot of practical reasons - price, value, sales deal, reliability,  gas economy - but the bottom line for me is that I love to drive it.
> ...



Both good choices. I don't need the extra space or clearance so I prefer smaller cars, but those two would have been on my radar if I wanted a crossover- type vehicle.

Don't know if you've test driven either one, but I'll say again that I love driving the Mazda. It's just so composed and responsive.

I have to say that even though the final word was based on how much I liked the car, another part of my decision was based on my experience in the dealerships. The Mazda folks were very attentive and competent without being pushy. I drove cars at two different Subaru dealerships, and they were both super aggressive. The second one especially had this really bustling, disorienting atmosphere that seemed designed to keep you slightly dizzy. I don’t respond to the hard sell at all, so that sort of turned me off the idea of spending money on the Subaru. If all-wheel drive was more important to me, I'd have sucked it up, but it wasn't, so I didn't.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 21, 2017)

Maybe not practical but hella fun to drive. I just took this cell pic in the rain yesterday in Longbeach....that's the Queen Mary


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 21, 2017)

For the road - 2016 F350 Lariat, Crew Cab,  4x4 dually. 6.7 diesel. For around town - 2013 Ford Escape SE V6, For Play and Woods, 1987 Suzuki Samurai 4x4 (restored).


----------



## JonA_CT (Feb 21, 2017)

I have a 2013 Mazda 3 hatch. I've put 75000 on it and I've changed the oil and replaced the tires. That's it. Leo is right. It's a joy to drive. 

Want it? You'd have to come pick it up here, but I'm getting ready to transition to a man van because I have larger people hauling responsibilities these days, haha.


----------



## dasmith232 (Feb 21, 2017)

For day-to-day,  2013 Ford Escape. For weekend stuff, a 2011 Jeep Cherokee. Unless it's with the dogs, then it's the 2000 Suburban.

In all cases, they're 4WD. I live in a heavy snow/ice prone area of Colorado. Photography was definitely a consideration. Storage is always enclosed and secured. And some jobs require stands and more grip gear. The Escape does fine for that. 

And a Suburban just for dogs? Yeah, 2 Malamutes over 100 lbs each...


----------



## runnah (Feb 22, 2017)

Destin said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Just bought a 2017 Mazda 3 hatch. Love it! Why that car? A lot of practical reasons - price, value, sales deal, reliability,  gas economy - but the bottom line for me is that I love to drive it.
> ...



Get the subaru, depending on how tall you are I'd go for an outback over the crosstrek. I am 6'2'' and the crosstrek was pretty tight.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 22, 2017)

My "trekking" vehicle is a 2009 Ford Taurus X suv with 115,000 and no problems.  This was the platform for the newer Explorers.  I can fit my bicycles, telescope, camping stuff, etc in the back.  3 row seating though a bit cramped for adults.  Not like my Honda Odysseys from years past though for capacity.

My newer driver is a 2014 Lincoln MkZ Hybrid.  Love this car so far.  And I've taken a few pictures of it here and there.


----------



## waday (Feb 22, 2017)

2011 Subaru Outback. Wife has a Honda HRV.

Wife was deciding between the HRV and the Crosstrek; found the HRV to be cheaper with more features. The lower end Subaru models tend to be quite utilitarian, so not sure if you're willing to pay more for features that come standard on like every other car.

But Subarus are pretty kick ass.

Photography did not come into play with choosing my car. However, there is a ridiculous amount of space in my Outback for junk moving.


----------



## pjaye (Feb 22, 2017)

A pink ford fiesta. Yes, I get laughed at. But I drove to visit the Zombie family and all the way back home (700km) for $32.00.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 22, 2017)

Depends on the day and weather. I drive either a '05 Chevy Tahoe, a '13 GMC Acadia or my '01 Jeep Wrangler.

None of these have anything to do with photography, except when considering the weather and how far I am going to take photos. The Tahoe and Acadia were bought with family concerns and the Jeep was bought for me for fun and the family enjoys riding around with the top and doors off of it in the spring/summer time.


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 22, 2017)

Mustang GT. Modded to 450 horsepower. Throw you back in the seat acceleration but not practical in any other way. 

Hey, you asked what I drive


----------



## ronlane (Feb 22, 2017)

Parker219 said:


> Mustang GT. Modded to 450 horsepower. Throw you back in the seat acceleration but not practical in any other way.
> 
> Hey, you asked what I drive
> 
> View attachment 135589



When you need to get to the shoot in a hurry. Or when you are trying to get away from a shoot in an even bigger hurry. (Time is $$$$$$)


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 22, 2017)

For work, my little Corolla towing my rowboat to a shoot...





For fun, my Tacoma towing my rowboat to a shoot...





For the family, my Odyssey carrying my kayaks and the kids to a nearby lake


----------



## BananaRepublic (Feb 22, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> For the road - 2016 F350 Lariat, Crew Cab,  4x4 dually. 6.7 diesel. For around town - 2013 Ford Escape SE V6, For Play and Woods, 1987 Suzuki Samurai 4x4 (restored).



How many gas stations per mile about do you get out of those. That V6 around town must really guzzle the stuff.
Im from Ireland


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 22, 2017)

I have a boring mom car, a Honda Pilot that I absolutely love.  It's been super reliable and low maintenance.  My main considerations were the 8 passenger capacity and the extra storage space.    technically I have only 1 child but...  when that child is a teenaged girl they travel in packs so having extra room is essential.  

One item not previously mentioned is that a hatch or SUV do not have very secure "out of sight" storage. Something with a trunk might be better if you'll frequently leave gear in your car.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Feb 22, 2017)

2008 Audi A4 S line 2.0 TDI, 2 litre might seem childish to you in the states but with diesel at €1.21  a litre or $1.28 per quarter gallon in it would be madness to drive a around town in a V8. 

1 litre = .26 of a US gallon

My Camera bag fits nicely into the car and theres plenty of room for a tripod.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 22, 2017)

BananaRepublic said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > For the road - 2016 F350 Lariat, Crew Cab,  4x4 dually. 6.7 diesel. For around town - 2013 Ford Escape SE V6, For Play and Woods, 1987 Suzuki Samurai 4x4 (restored).
> ...



The F350 gets 16-17 mpg on the road empty. 10-12 mpg with a 16,000#, 5th wheel behind. At 440 hp, almost 900 ft-lbs of torque, and power to all 6 wheels, it can leave most sports car off the line. The Escape combined runs around 22 mpg, and the Suzuki is currently at about 200 mpg (It gets towed a lot )


----------



## BananaRepublic (Feb 22, 2017)

I get 40-ish mpg from mine, Audi  A4 2.0 TDI, 140 hp, it will also leave a lot of cars behind, but fair enough if you use the thing for hauling stuff in back. That kind of truck would not be practical over here.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 22, 2017)

BananaRepublic said:


> 2008 Audi A4 S line 2.0 TDI, 2 litre might seem childish to you in the states but with diesel at €1.21  a litre or $1.28 per quarter gallon in it would be madness to drive a around town in a V8.
> 
> 1 litre = .26 of a US gallon
> 
> My Camera bag fits nicely into the car and theres plenty of room for a tripod.



Might grumble a little on fuel prices, but at the stage of life I'm in I don't really worry about it anymore. It is what it is, I drive when and where I want (in comfort)


----------



## pjaye (Feb 22, 2017)

Parker219 said:


> Mustang GT. Modded to 450 horsepower. Throw you back in the seat acceleration but not practical in any other way.
> 
> Hey, you asked what I drive
> 
> ...



My dream car.


----------



## limr (Feb 22, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> I have a boring mom car, a Honda Pilot that I absolutely love.  It's been super reliable and low maintenance.  My main considerations were the 8 passenger capacity and the extra storage space.    technically I have only 1 child but...  when that child is a teenaged girl they travel in packs so having extra room is essential.
> 
> One item not previously mentioned is that a hatch or SUV do not have very secure "out of sight" storage. Something with a trunk might be better if you'll frequently leave gear in your car.



Don't know about other hatchbacks or SUVs, but mine has a removable cover, so nothing is actually exposed when the hatch is closed.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 22, 2017)

limr said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > I have a boring mom car, a Honda Pilot that I absolutely love.  It's been super reliable and low maintenance.  My main considerations were the 8 passenger capacity and the extra storage space.    technically I have only 1 child but...  when that child is a teenaged girl they travel in packs so having extra room is essential.
> ...



Mine has that too but I've always considered it a "look here for the good stuff" sign.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 23, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> I have a boring mom car, a Honda Pilot that I absolutely love.  It's been super reliable and low maintenance.  My main considerations were the 8 passenger capacity and the extra storage space.    technically I have only 1 child but...  when that child is a teenaged girl they travel in packs so having extra room is essential.
> 
> One item not previously mentioned is that a hatch or SUV do not have very secure "out of sight" storage. Something with a trunk might be better if you'll frequently leave gear in your car.


Love my Pilot Touring.   It is a great road car.  The wife and I have traveled many a place in it in comfort.  Not to mention that the built in DVD player and screen combined with the wireless headphones is guaranteed to shut the 5 and 7 year old grand kids up for HOURS!!!


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 23, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Mine has that too but I've always considered it a "look here for the good stuff" sign.



Funny you should mention that, because several of our SUVs including the current one have that. I've always been afraid to close it (regardless of if there was anything underneath) for fear that someone would bust out a window to check!!!


----------



## table1349 (Feb 23, 2017)

I use mine all the time.  Thing is someone looking to break into a vehicle is more likely to break into one where there is a guaranteed reward, packages on the back seat, purse left behind etc., rather than one where there may or may not be something behind curtain #3.


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 24, 2017)

All my cars are older.......
85 Mustang
88 Mustang
99 Mustang
96 Crown Vic


----------



## Destin (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm strongly leaning towards the Subaru crosstrek at this point. 

I wanna get the khaki colored one and add some off road lights to the front, kayak racks, and then get a second set of wheels with separate summer/winter tires.


----------



## waday (Feb 24, 2017)

Destin said:


> I'm strongly leaning towards the Subaru crosstrek at this point.
> 
> I wanna get the khaki colored one and add some off road lights to the front, kayak racks, and then get a second set of wheels with separate summer/winter tires.


You should just go all out: XV Crosstrek '12-on - Offroad bullbar - SubaXtreme


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 24, 2017)

2013 VW Passat with lots of leg room for the family and the engine is as reliable as the sun but it only has 58K miles.


----------



## limr (Feb 24, 2017)

Destin said:


> I'm strongly leaning towards the Subaru crosstrek at this point.
> 
> I wanna get the khaki colored one and add some off road lights to the front, kayak racks, and then get a second set of wheels with separate summer/winter tires.



I recommend the second set of wheels. It makes it SO much easier to switch the tires out.


----------



## waday (Feb 24, 2017)

limr said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm strongly leaning towards the Subaru crosstrek at this point.
> ...


Neighbor does this for his Mustang. He also caresses it.. umm, I mean, washes it every other day when the temperature is >32F.

Winters here aren't bad enough for two sets of tires, IMO, for most cars assuming they have decent tires. The AWD is definitely good enough. But for western NY, I can see the benefit.


----------



## limr (Feb 24, 2017)

waday said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Destin said:
> ...



Well, they definitely weren't needed THIS winter


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Feb 24, 2017)

I have 2 VW GTI's. 1 isa manual / 1 is auto. (DsG) Tranny. I like to drive them both, whatever suites my style. Either way ITS ALWAYS FUN!!!!!


----------



## Cody'sCaptures (Feb 24, 2017)

Subaru legacy, really great car and good resale value


----------



## TrolleySwag (Feb 25, 2017)

Nissan Leaf. I drive trolley buses at work and I fell in love with electric. Can't afford a Tesla, lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## b_twill (Feb 25, 2017)

We have a Suzuki SX4 hatchback.  Really like that little car, just wish it had a bigger engine.
Our other is a Subaru Forester.  That one is our main traveling car.  Needed plenty of room for the camping gear and gets great gas mileage for an SUV.  Typically can get 32 mpg around town and 35+ when traveling.


----------



## John_Olexa (Feb 26, 2017)

2006 Chevy Astro Van with 245,000 miles & still going strong. Just bought a 2016 Ford Focus.


----------



## HeldInTheMoment (Feb 27, 2017)

Just bought a 2017 Certified Pre-Owned Mazda CX-5 to replace my wife's 2013 Mazda 3

I drive a 2014 KIA Forte


----------



## jake337 (Feb 27, 2017)

2014 Lexus IS250 awd


----------



## table1349 (Feb 27, 2017)

Destin,  If you have the pocket book I know a guy that has a Hummer for sale.  The real deal, the H1.  It gets about 12 yards to the gallon and runs on Diesel.   I think he might let it go pretty cheaply since with the cost of fuel to keep that thing going it means that he has turned it into a yard ornament.  

FYI it is in great shape, low miles and has a black exterior.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 27, 2017)

My beast.


----------



## Kenneth Walker (Mar 1, 2017)

BMW 220d Active Tourer. With 190bhp through an 8 speed auto box, a revelation. The other car is a 7 year old BMW 120i coupe....that doesn't hang about either.


----------

